# New Louisiana state record trout?



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

Received this picture this am and as of now it is unconfirmed and unofficial. This fish was apparently caught in or around Cocodrie. 15 lbs. 6 ozs.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Holly smoke! That's a hog.........


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

nice trout but that's no 15# trout.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang.........
Sure Nice... CPR????


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

It was actually 15.5... And yes, I released it...


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> nice trout but that's no 15# trout.


 ditto


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

paymerick said:


> It was actually 15.5... And yes, I released it...


28 Yrs old, Dang man you look in your 50's in the pic.  Better stop all that hard living.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> 28 Yrs old, Dang man you look in your 50's in the pic.  Better stop all that hard living.


They didn't tell you? 28's the new 50!

Nah, I didn't take a picture with her, as I do not beliebe that 15.5# is my ceiling for trout, so I let the guide take a pose since he put me on her and the three 14.5# we decided to keep...

Once I stick a 18+# trout I'll start taking pictures.... I guess I better grab a case of Snickers


----------



## lonniewalling (Jun 9, 2011)

And your not in the STAR Tourny, why???


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

lonniewalling said:


> And your not in the STAR Tourny, why???


My application is always denied...

Heck, I've already caught and released 5 tagged reds... ate the other two...

For real though, nice trout in this picture, but I'm leaning 10-12# myself...


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

that's a nice fish by any means... but a long way from 15 lbs. i wouldn't even say 10 lbs. maybe 8 or 9 lbs... maybe.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I don't see it being 15#, but I am pretty sure it would easily make 8-1/2 to 9.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm calling it 7.8 max ... I've never seen a trout over 5 pounds come out of Cocodrie, but I suppose it's possible.


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

Man im glad we have so many people on this forum that are professionals at analyzing pictures. If i ever forget my scale and want to know what a fish weighs i know where to go. lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yacht-O-Vee-Sea said:


> Man im glad we have so many people on this forum that are professionals at analyzing pictures. If i ever forget my scale and want to know what a fish weighs i know where to go. lol


9lbs and Thanks!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Sure aint, not the way that ol boy is holding the fish for the camera, unless hes a great, big , humongous MF. LOL!



Gilbert said:


> nice trout but that's no 15# trout.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

That's Shane Pescay from Team Academy Sports + Outdoors...He caught that near Rockport while pre-fishing for the Corpus HT Redfish Cup a few weeks ago...His partner is Capt. Charlie Thomason(TTF ProStaff)....Charlie posted that pic on his Facebook page after Shane caught it. Not sure about the weight...I'll ask Charlie. 

TTF


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

The pessimism about these big trout pics is warranted it seems they are always accompanied by a "tall tale".


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Wouldnt that be a NEW WORLD RECORD ? Current one came fromt the Banana River Florida.


----------



## 51 King (Nov 30, 2010)

Man now that's a fish..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> That's Shane Pescay from Team Academy Sports + Outdoors...He caught that near Rockport while pre-fishing for the Corpus HT Redfish Cup a few weeks ago...His partner is Capt. Charlie Thomason(TTF ProStaff)....Charlie posted that pic on his Facebook page after Shane caught it. Not sure about the weight...I'll ask Charlie.
> 
> TTF


DIDN'T think that looked like home ... wonder where the rumor started?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm sure it will be submitted as a new Louisiana state record and supported by affidavits from people that can't be located.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

World record; 17lbs. 7 oz., caught on May 11, 1995, by angler Craig Carson in a pitched 15 min. battle. Listed as Ft. Pierce, Fla. No water body given. Indian River or Appalachicola?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

:texasflagI hear tales of thirty six inch trout down around CC, have never seen one before, not even in a picture but that looks close!!!! Nice fish what ever it weighed!!! TOOOO COOOOLLLL!!!!! Had a big one on in the surf around 75th street in Galveston last year but jaws came up and took it!!!


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

My father was a commercial fisherman back in the day and I helped him pick plenty of big trout out of his gill nets as a kid even the occasional 10 pounder. That's a nice fish but in the 8-9 pound class.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

You big dummies don't recognize me in that picture ?

It was only 12.4 pounds....I filleted it and fried it up for supper !


mmmmmm....them big un's sure taste good !

p.s.....my ******* guide was yelling....choot em..Bo..choot em !!!!!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Not close to 15.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

10 maybe nowhere near 15


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Punked...*



Capt. Lynn said:


> Received this picture this am and as of now it is unconfirmed and unofficial. This fish was apparently caught in or around Cocodrie. 15 lbs. 6 ozs.
> 
> Capt. Lynn


I was punked by a Cajun buddy of mine. He has one coming now.lol
That fish was caught right here on the Texas coast back on July 7th.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Talked to Charlie Thomason....Charlie and Shane caught 9 Specks between 27 and 34 inches on that flat..the trout were mixed in with a school of Reds.....All fish were CPR'd....The nasty pig trout in the picture went 34" 10-11 Lbs...Charlie said they caught a 33 1/4" Speck right before the 34"

TTF


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

:hairout:For all you scoffers and nay sayers!! Look on Kevin Cochrans' website and you will see many trout, a couple that are 30". This trout is well over the 30" range take a close look at this one and you will see this thing might go the 15. Hope to hear the real story some day from the one that caught it. Once again NICE FISH!!!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Forgot to include, world record 17lb. 7oz. trout caught on Zaraspook... And yes, this one is one heck of a fish, I'd say it might weigh as much as 10 or 11#. But, not 15.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> :hairout:For all you scoffers and nay sayers!! Look on Kevin Cochrans' website and you will see many trout, a couple that are 30". This trout is well over the 30" range take a close look at this one and you will see this thing might go the 15. Hope to hear the real story some day from the one that caught it. Once again NICE FISH!!!


I'm sorry ... what does this fish not weighing 15 lbs. have a thing to do with Kevin Cochran?

You sign up just to stir that pot?


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

paymerick said:


> My application is always denied...
> 
> Heck, I've already caught and released 5 tagged reds... ate the other two...
> 
> For real though, nice trout in this picture, but I'm leaning 10-12# myself...


.

...he is the most intresting man in the world! I don't always throw plugs but wen I do I prefer to throw corkys! Stay fishing my friends! Lol


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Capt. Lynn said:


> I* was punked by a Cajun buddy of mine*. He has one coming now.lol
> That fish was caught right here on the Texas coast back on July 7th.
> 
> Capt. Lynn





Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> :hairout:For all you scoffers and nay sayers!! Look on Kevin Cochrans' website and you will see many trout, a couple that are 30". This trout is well over the 30" range take a close look at this one and you will see this thing might go the 15. Hope to hear the real story some day from the one that caught it. Once again NICE FISH!!!


whoops....:tongue:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I say it went 16+. Nice fish!




and when I tell the story to a friend, it will be 18+ LOL


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> The nasty pig trout in the picture went 34" 10-11 Lbs...Charlie said they caught a 33 1/4" Speck right before the 34"
> 
> TTF


That fish would beat the current leaders in the Star tournament for either the middle or lower coast. 
Say goodbye to a nice new Shoalwater Legend with motor and trailer worth about 30 grand:headknock.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

netboy said:


> That fish would beat the current leaders in the Star tournament for either the middle or lower coast.
> Say goodbye to a nice new Shoalwater Legend with motor and trailer worth about 30 grand:headknock.[
> 
> Well there's a 33 1/4" and a 34" Pig swimming around Corpus....I'd start looking around Bird Island Basin:wink:


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> netboy said:
> 
> 
> > That fish would beat the current leaders in the Star tournament for either the middle or lower coast.
> ...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

netboy said:


> Texas Tackle Factory said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks...I'll be giving it my best try!!!
> ...


----------

